# Cancun Airport to Royal Sands??



## JoePa (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Would you take the Thomas Moore shuttle to the Royal Sands from the Cancun airport or use a cab?  Same question for the return trip to the airport.

Also, what would the price be for 2 people (cab & shuttle)?

Thanks,

Joe 

OOP's, I posted this on the Caribbean board.  Please move it to the Mexico board... Thx


----------



## Tia (Mar 29, 2008)

We used them week 10 both ways and it was all good. Be sure to pass by _all _the sales people on your way out the front door of the airport trying to get your attention. The vans are all outside the exit waiting, clearly marked, just look around and ask.


----------



## Janis (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Moore is much cheaper for 2 people.. a taxi is about $45 - so it makes sense if you have 4 or more people. Just remember, when you take THomas Moore you risk having to stop at more than one resort


----------



## Bob B (Mar 29, 2008)

I can recommend www.cancuntransfers.com.  We used them on our recent Cancun trip and they charged $50 round trip to/from the Hyatt Caribe.  They were on time and we had a private air conditioned van.  I had absolutely no complaints.


----------

